# Not able to send and receive SMS



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I have BSNL Cellone mobile. I can send and receive sms from all normal numbers but I cannot send and receive sms  from  special numbers like 57333 and 5667711. This is not the problem with BSNL in general as my dad's and friends' BSNL is working fine . I Have tried changing handsets but no use. And talking to BSNL customer care *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/100.gif regarding this issue is like talking to Steve ballmer regarding Linux. I do not understand where is  the problem  and how to rectify it *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif???
Please help guys....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif


----------



## azzu (Dec 19, 2007)

strage never heard of suc problem 
BTW: why do u want to send the messages to such numbers ?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 19, 2007)

^^Yaar, I am not able to use paymate because of this.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 19, 2007)

Do you had Bsnl GPRS in your mobile ? also from which part of India you are from?


----------



## arunks (Dec 19, 2007)

why r u asking abt bsnl gprs

is this related with sms issue..

even i get sometimes sms sending problem with my bsnl no.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 19, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> why r u asking abt bsnl gprs
> 
> is this related with sms issue..
> 
> even i get sometimes sms sending problem with my bsnl no.



iam not sure, but my friend living at the city outskirts of tanil nadu ,placing similar problem, he didn't recieve any msgs from other than normal numbers, this happened when he voted for some singing challenge in TV, now his problem solved as soon as he disconnected online services, also he was at outskirts may be some signal disturbances i think


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 19, 2007)

yes i do have GPRS  on my phone , what shall i do ??? please help....


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 19, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> yes i do have GPRS  on my phone , what shall i do ??? please help....



iam not so expertise to provide solution for your problem, but i can say what my friend has done earlier, 

1. He just unsubscribed from GPRS for 1 month, 
2. Removed all third party softwares which occupies memory like phone guard,ffexplorer,
3. Some un used players and kept his phone completely in a fresh environment, 

as it looks like a newly buyed phone without any loaded things,after few days of GPRS de-activation he started recieving messages from other boards also, but one thing here , the msgs incoming from 7337 or some sources started when he came to hyderabad after following all those steps above, now he is in chennnai and re-activated GPRS and also he was recieving msgs, iam not sure this will wotks you ,but try, any how what's your hand set ?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 19, 2007)

Strange problem, try arunks theory, or contact with BSNL regional office


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 19, 2007)

@batistabomb, I have never activated GPRS on my phone , its just that my phone is GPRS enabled. I have motorola  C168 but I have tried other sets also , its  not working on any of them. No third party softwares can be installed on this phone.I also made all my phone settings  to default , still not  working.I am from Haryana.

@techmasti, i called BSNL customer care  3 times , but they are complete idiots , first time they said its GPRS problem due to ur phone and banged   the phone.  second time they noted  complaint  and noted  in their complaint that SMS not sending(to anyone) and  banged . third time they gave me message center numbr to be putted in but it was already the same there. now  when i call them they say ur complaint is already there and we are working on it and again bang the phone, this is simply ridiculous.

what shall i do ???

But  I have  noticed a strange thing in my mobile for the last 1 month. Whenever i switch it off and switch it on again , it says "Message failed, please try again:4001" at starting and when i press "ok" it becomes normal.

any clue ????


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 19, 2007)

Sometimes i face problems in sending (and recieving) messages to (from) local numbers.. i just remove the sim from the fone after switching off the fone that is.. and insert it back after some 10 mins or so..
The problem disappears!!  ..   
a terrible problem at times.. but i found this solution to be workin!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 25, 2007)

still not solved. is there no solution to this problem???


----------

